# Eminent Domain



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Growing Tennessee.

Regards, Mike

https://tennessee.growingamerica.com/features/2021/05/danger


----------



## Cactus50 (Nov 26, 2020)

Good read Vol. Enterprise came through with a pipeline starting in the Permian Basin area and went to the Gulf Coast. If they crossed your land you received THEIR price for your land not your price. The counter to your objection was Eminent Domain.....


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Reminds me of something a PA guy that I speak with frequently once said about the prevailing local public official attitude toward land "farming is something we do with land until we find a better use for it [ meaning extract more tax dollars from it ].

I think eminent domain gets abused.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Our town board was gonna try that eminent domain crap to get a walking/bike trail from town to the state park by following the old railroad tracks. Doesn't work so well when that land was bought and paid for or reverted back to the original parcels, most has been cleared and been farmed over for 20 years or so.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> Reminds me of something a PA guy that I speak with frequently once said about the prevailing local public official attitude toward land "farming is something we do with land until we find a better use for it [ meaning extract more tax dollars from it ].
> 
> I think eminent domain gets abused.


Some ag university did a study, farmable land doesn't bring as much in as developed property however what it does bring in doesn't go right back out for expenses like sewer, storm drains, fire and police protection. Basically farm land brings more usable income in since very little in the way of maintenance by local authorities.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Some ag university did a study, farmable land doesn't bring as much in as developed property however what it does bring in doesn't go right back out for expenses like sewer, storm drains, fire and police protection. Basically farm land brings more usable income in since very little in the way of maintenance by local authorities.


Not to mention the favorite liberal term "carbon footprint" is much smaller in ag production than what is put forth by high revenue generating development.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

About thirty years ago, our county was needing a new landfill and bought some parcels and condemned other parcels for that use. Fast forward about ten years, and the county decides to contract the operation of the landfill to a third party vendor. Vendor turns landfill into a "Regional Facility", which means that it now accepts waste from other counties. All the politicians who voted for that fiasco have now been ousted from office, but we taxpayers are now left with a contract that we cannot feasibly get out of and a growing mound of trash the locals refer to as "Mount Trashmore".

The point is, that had this company approached the county to develop a regional landfill, they would not have gotten the zoning approval nor could they have used eminent domain to secure the land. Instead, they convinced some "useful idiots" on the county commission board to go along with their sales pitch.

Rant over.

I've read about municipalities using eminent domain to force the sale of land for the "greater good" to put in a Walmart or some other commercial enterprise. Just about anything can be considered "greater good" if you squint your eyes hard enough.....


----------

